

X-37B Military Space Plane Lands After Record-Shattering Secret Mission - tomashertus
http://www.space.com/27427-x37b-space-plane-air-force-landing.html

======
robszumski
I found it interesting that it lands at ~300mph, which is twice as fast as a
commerical airliner and faster than the Shuttle which lands at ~220mph. The
benefits of being unmanned.

There is also no way the primary mission is deploying additional payloads. No
reason for it to stay in orbit that long unless it's being used as a steerable
intelligence platform.

